# Selfbow doe



## charlie 2 arrow

Killed this doe Monday evening with four minutes of shooting light left.
Osage selfbow I made. Arrow I made with a surewood shaft, wild turkey fletching, Ace standard broadhead


----------



## Dennis

Awesome


----------



## NCHillbilly

That is a well-earned deer, congrats! 

How do you like the sourwood shafts? They’re my favorite material after cane.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

NCHillbilly said:


> That is a well-earned deer, congrats!
> 
> How do you like the sourwood shafts? They’re my favorite material after cane.


They are made of Douglas fir from Oregon I think I have some sourwood drying but haven't tried to make arrows from them yet


----------



## Stump Shooter

Good job Charlie!


----------



## NCHillbilly

charlie 2 arrow said:


> They are made of Douglas fir from Oregon I think I have some sourwood drying but haven't tried to make arrows from them yet


Sorry, I mis-read "surewood" as sourwood. I'm getting old and blind and senile.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Congrats to you


----------



## dutchman

Congratulations Charlie!


----------



## Vance Henry

Good job Charlie.


----------



## Clipper

Nice doe.  Good to see some trad killed deer.


----------



## Barebowyer

Great job Charlie


----------



## FOLES55

Well done sir!


----------



## AllAmerican

Charlie, you are tearing it up this year bud,congrats


----------



## Todd Cook

Good job Charlie !


----------



## GrayG

Congrats. That's a fine looking bow!!


----------



## strothershwacker

I'm a compound shooter. Been doing it for 27 years. I got a lot of respect for trad guys! Been thinkin bout trying trad gear. A self bow deer is pretty awesome. Congrats.


----------



## 243SuperRC

Nice!  Thanks for sharing your hunt and bow/arrow making skills.  Cool stuff!


----------



## sawtooth

Great job ole buddy... you are tipping a lot of things over lately.


----------



## Jake Allen

Fine deer Charlie!


----------



## mrjohnsmitt

Great job. Congrats to you. I envy you just a little bit


----------



## Red Arrow

Well done Charlie!!


----------

